# Tritype Video Examples!



## Swordsman of Mana

Cleo said:


> Compare Madonna to Britney Spears? Why? Britney Spears is a 7.


that was a bad example, her type is disputed (3w2 or 7w6, I lean 3w2 personally). in that case, compare Madonna (3w4 Sx/So) to Shania Twain (3w2 Sx/Sp), Reese Witherspoon (3w2 So/Sx) and Carmen Elektra (3w2 Sx/So)

now if you compare her to Cher (3w4 Sx/So), Christina Aguilera (3w4 Sx/Sp), Scarlett O'Hara (3w4 Sx/So) and Gwen Stefani (3w4 Sx/So) they're more similar.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


> thx! You da best!
> 
> Here is a video of me. I'm a very good example of whatever is in my signature.


MBTI: INFP
Enneagram: 6w?
Instinct Variant: Sp/Sx
Tritype: 4-6-8 you are a lot more 8-ish than 9-ish
cute =P


----------



## Cleo

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that was a bad example, her type is disputed (3w2 or 7w6, I lean 3w2 personally). in that case, compare Madonna (3w4 Sx/So) to Shania Twain (3w2 Sx/Sp), Reese Witherspoon (3w2 So/Sx) and Carmen Elektra (3w2 Sx/So)
> 
> now if you compare her to Cher (3w4 Sx/So), Christina Aguilera (3w4 Sx/Sp), Scarlett O'Hara (3w4 Sx/So) and Gwen Stefani (3w4 Sx/So) they're more similar.


When Britney Spears was having marriage problems, she didn't go psychopathic, she went manic, a 7 characteristic. She always has that big anxious smile and she held on to her bad marriage way longer than I have seen 3s hold on to a lot of stuff, especially for her being a perceiver. 

I would say Gwen Stefani and all of the others you named as 3w4 are more moodyish and feeling oriented than Madonna. I think the tempermental act Madonna does, is well an act, for her diva image. She is looking more to do crazy, fun things to please the fans than look professional, genuine, or unique. I know a lot of 3w2s and they have that outgoing, starish, look. Even their eyes seem so... I don't know, something. Madonna has that look, but then again I think a lot of ESTPs do too. The other thing that makes me wonder if you are right though is that she is such a rebel, but I don't think that is natural for her, but more like a charmer determination to do different things to acheive. To me it seems like people admire her so much, because she has that trademark 3w2ishness.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Cleo said:


> When Britney Spears was having marriage problems, she didn't go psychopathic, she went manic, a 7 characteristic. She always has that big anxious smile and she held on to her bad marriage way longer than I have seen 3s hold on to a lot of stuff, especially for her being a perceiver.
> 
> I would say Gwen Stefani and all of the others you named as 3w4 are more moodyish and feeling oriented than Madonna. I think the tempermental act Madonna does, is well an act, for her diva image. She is looking more to do crazy, fun things to please the fans than look professional, genuine, or unique. I know a lot of 3w2s and they have that outgoing, starish, look. Even their eyes seem so... I don't know, something. Madonna has that look, but then again I think a lot of ESTPs do too. The other thing that makes me wonder if you are right though is that she is such a rebel, but I don't think that is natural for her, but more like a charmer determination to do different things to acheive. To me it seems like people admire her so much, because she has that trademark 3w2ishness.


3w4s are actually less emotional than 3w2s. they tend to be poised, collected and somewhat more formal. 3w2s are more "look at me! love me! give me glory!". 3w4s are simply "I'm here. this is what I do and I'm good at it"
I think you are right that the ESTP makes her look a little more 3w4, but if you watch interviews with her, she's usually a lot more low key that people think.


----------



## Cleo

A few articles I read say that 3w4s are more prone to mood swings.

I was saying that ESTPs often look like 3w2s not 3w4s. And yes, 3w4s do look more poised. I don't think Madonna looks poised. She has that look at me vibe. I will take some time to ponder it.


----------



## Tater Tot

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that was a bad example, her type is disputed (3w2 or 7w6, I lean 3w2 personally). in that case, compare Madonna (3w4 Sx/So) to Shania Twain (3w2 Sx/Sp), Reese Witherspoon (3w2 So/Sx) and Carmen Elektra (3w2 Sx/So)
> 
> now if you compare her to Cher (3w4 Sx/So), Christina Aguilera (3w4 Sx/Sp), Scarlett O'Hara (3w4 Sx/So) and Gwen Stefani (3w4 Sx/So) they're more similar.


lol, I wonder if there's a connection in a type having role models of the same type. I've always looked up to Britney and Shania and felt a connection to them.


----------



## Coburn

I love how the male presenter described the Systems Builder (371) "Sarah" as fun. Maybe the definition of fun has changed in the last few years, but that woman looked like the last person I would expect fun from.



On another note, couldn't relate a lick to the Systems Builder description. Or "Sarah" for that matter.


----------



## Sina

This 'archetype' crap is so bad. I don't relate to their 'examplars' at all. I liked their instincts video, though.

@Rim

Your 1 fix really came through in your answers.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Boss said:


> This 'archetype' crap is so bad. I don't relate to their 'examplars' at all. I liked their instincts video, though.
> 
> @Rim
> 
> Your 1 fix really came through in your answers.


^^ thx...lol..I need a better webcam :/, turns out I'm ENFP thou hehe and sx/sp x.x...well the function preference at least.


----------



## Doll

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Scarlett O'Hara (3w4 Sx/So)


Okay, there's no way you can read _Gone with the Wind_ and even think that Scarlett could be sp-last. Her self-preservation is so strong that she'd eat her firstborn if she had to. Sx/sp, maybe, but definitely sp/sx or sx/sp.

And... this is an insane notion, but I always saw her as chronically unhealthy 2.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Doll said:


> Okay, there's no way you can read _Gone with the Wind_ and even think that Scarlett could be sp-last. Her self-preservation is so strong that she'd eat her firstborn if she had to. Sx/sp, maybe, but definitely sp/sx or sx/sp.
> And... this is an insane notion, but I always saw her as chronically unhealthy 2.


made that post a LONG time ago. I think Scarlett is ESTP 7w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## Doll

Swordsman of Mana said:


> made that post a LONG time ago. I think Scarlett is ESTP 7w8 Sp/Sx


Yeah.. I feel like 7w8 is almost a too easy estimation for her, though. I don't know. She's so image-focused, it's hard to imagine that she's not a 3w2 or 2w3, albeit unhealthy - of course. Her longing to be loved and kind like her mother was constantly there, but kept being "put off" due to the circumstances around her and the fact that she does put herself and her own needs first.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Doll said:


> Yeah.. I feel like 7w8 is almost a too easy estimation for her, though. I don't know. She's so image-focused, it's hard to imagine that she's not a 3w2 or 2w3, albeit unhealthy - of course. Her longing to be loved and kind like her mother was constantly there, but kept being "put off" due to the circumstances around her and the fact that she does put herself and her own needs first.


she cares about her image for the sake of using it to manipulate people for hedonism, power and entertainment, a halmark of ESTP, 7w8 and Sp/Sx


----------



## Bricolage

I feel like 279 and 479 formed the entirety of the Woodstock crowd. :kitteh:


----------



## Inguz

I'm convinced that this lady is 4w3 Sx/So of the *4-7-8* tritype. MBTI-wise she seems to use Fi.


----------



## Pempslider

Thom Yorke seems to be 5w4-4w3-1w9 so/sp and INFJ.





Marilyn Manson: 4w5-1w9-5w6 so/sp, INFJ:


----------



## Pempslider

Inguz said:


> I'm convinced that this lady is 4w3 Sx/So of the *4-7-8* tritype. MBTI-wise she seems to use Fi.


I'm convinced Thane Krios is a 1w9-4w5-5w4 sx/sp and INFJ:


----------



## Pempslider

Here's an enormous string of 1w9 tritypes:

George Harrison 1w9-4w5-5w4 sp/sx, INFJ
In George's own words - YouTube
Wisdom of George Harrison - YouTube
George Harrison - Smothers Brothers TV Appearance 1968 - YouTube

Noam Chomsky 1w9-5w6-2w1 so/sp, INFJ 
Noam Chomsky: US, a top terrorist state - YouTube
Talk to Al Jazeera - Noam Chomsky: The responsibility of privilege - YouTube

Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini 1w9-4w3-6w5 sx/so, INFJ 
[English Translated] Imam Khomeini speech in Paris_ France - Persian - YouTube
Ayatollah Khomeini: Shah Must Go - YouTube

Carl Sagan 1w9-5w6-2w1 so/sx, ENTJ 
Ted Turner Interviews Carl Sagan (Part 1 of 5) - YouTube
One of Carl Sagan's most pertinent messages for humanity - YouTube
We Are Here: The Pale Blue Dot - YouTube
Carl Sagan: We Humans Are Capable Of Greatness - YouTube

Pope John Paul II 1w2-5w6-2w1 so/sp, ENFJ 
Pope John Paul II's New World Order Speech at Gandhi's Memorial - YouTube

John Cleese 1w9-3w4-5w6 so/sp, INTJ
John Cleese Despises Christianity.- Antitheist atheist - YouTube
John Cleese interview-Dennis Miller Live 1998 - YouTube
Monty Python - Albatross - YouTube
Ministry of Silly Walks - YouTube

Osama Bin Laden 1w9-XwX-2w1 so/sx, INFJ 
1998 - Osama Bin Laden Interview with ABC John Miller - YouTube
Interview of Osama bin Laden by Tayseer Allouni with English Subtitles Part 1/6 - YouTube

Ron Paul 1w9-5w6-2w3 so/sp, INFJ
Ron Paul: What If? (speech on House floor 2/12/09) - YouTube
Ron Paul on CNN w/ Piers Morgan 3/26/12 - YouTube

Ayn Rand 1w9-5w6-3w4 sx/so, INTJ
Ayn Rand Mike Wallace Interview 1959 part 1 - YouTube

Kofi Annan 1w9-5w6-2w1 so/sp, INFJ 
Kofi Annan on 40 Years Trying to End War, Promote Peace - YouTube

Mahatma Gandhi 1w9-5w6-2w1 sx/so, INFJ
Mahatma Gandhi Talks- First Indian Talking Movie - YouTube

"Dr. Gregory House" 1w9-5w6-3w4 "dark" so/sx, INTJ
House MD - Life Is Pain - Now We Are Free - House/Wilson [Fan-Made] - YouTube
Gregory House On Religion - YouTube

"Mr. Spock" 1w9-5w6-3w4 so/sp, ISTJ
Mr. Spock the Logic Man - YouTube


----------



## Bricolage

House is neither ISTJ nor Enneagram one. :tongue:


----------



## mushr00m

^^ Id put Thom Yorke as 3w4/5w4/1w9 SO/SP
Mentioned how he wanted fame and admiration since a little boy, very passionate about his causes such as Friends of the Earth and very private and unwilling to bring his personal life into his career or in public, very compartmentalised. His 1 gut fix is strong, a contender for core type as he is careful not to confuse his personal life and values e.g wants no special recognition for his charitable work, not just because he is private but to maintain his integrity towards such work, he is very principled.


----------



## series0

Umber said:


> Hello Everybody.
> 
> Could someone post some examples of 5w6/9w1/4w5s please. I searched for some a while back and couldn't find anything at all. The closest I seem to have found is David Lynch, but I'm not sure, I see him more as an E4 (Couldn't find any decent interviews of him and his own self values anyway). But anyway, anyone care to help me out?


Difficult grouping to be sure. Maybe Michelle Pfieffer although from what little I have seen she could be more 1w9 than 9w1. On the male side what about Bobby Fischer, or maybe Stephen Pinker? For Stephen I am not sure 4 fits, he seems more 3. David Lynch strikes me as a 4w5/5w6/9w1 for the ordering. Just my limited input wild guesswork.


----------



## qin.jimmy.1

Yeah, that's why I made this thread


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Mentor " 125


*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Supporter" 126


*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Teacher " 127

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Technical Expert " 135


*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Task Master " 136 (don't mind the typo on her board )*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The System Builders " 137

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Researcher " 145

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Philosopher " 146

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Visionary " 147

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Problem Solver " 259*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Strategist " 258*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Rescuer " 268

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Free Spirit " 278

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Peacemaker " 279 

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Solution Master " 358

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Thinker " 359

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Justice Fighter " 368

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Mediator " 369
*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Mover Shaker " 378*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Ambassador " 379 

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Scholar " 458

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Contemplative " 459*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Truth Teller " 468

*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Seeker " 469*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Messenger " 478*


----------



## petite libellule

*" The Gentle Spirit " 479

*


----------



## 0+n*1

@NK, I think I love for posting all those videos. Binging yay!


----------



## braided pain

@NK not only unretires, she comes bearing gifts!


----------



## petite libellule

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> @NK, I think I love for posting all those videos. Binging yay!


:blushed: Thank You!  *PLEASE DO NOT SHARE THEM! (like on FB or anything like that)
*
Only view them here. I would like them to stay up as long as possible.


----------



## Sina

Thanks a bunch @NK


----------



## petite libellule

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Thanks a bunch @_NK_


You're very welcome :kitteh:


----------



## katherine8

Marlowe said:


> @PlushWitch
> 
> I'm so sorry...I tried watching the video, but it felt like I was being slowly sucked into a cult. Their voices and deadpan faces were just too creepy.


-----------
Haha....I sooooo agree... very strange and funny in a creepy sort of way if you know us. The taping is live to tape with roll ins for each type and too many 30 second changes. Ok if you are a 3 newsperson or performer...which I am not and never want to be... It is so artificial and so not reflective of our true personalities... but a necessary evil to get the information out. David could see the person indicating the times but I could not...so I devised a plan that he would signal me but kicking me... but I often forgot and wondered why he was kicking me...


----------



## Kalus

How can I view the videos on this thread? It appears as private when I attempt to view them.


----------



## petite libellule

Kalus said:


> How can I view the videos on this thread? It appears as private when I attempt to view them.


I'm sorry. They were vids I was able to access on my iPhone even though they were private. It was a weird glitch they apparently fixed


----------



## tanstaafl28

Swordsman of Mana said:


> made that post a LONG time ago. I think Scarlett is ESTP 7w8 Sp/Sx


3w4 Sx/Sp. I met the lady who wrote this.


----------



## Zachary A. Fine

Lady GaGa: ENTP 7w6 4w3 8w7 sx/so
Bjork:INFP 5w4 4w5 9w8 sx/sp
Britney Spears: ISFP 7w6 3w2 9w8 sx/sp
Rihanna: ISFP 9w8 7w6 3w2 sx/sp(I really respect her as a singer)
Eminem: INFJ 8w7/6w7 4wX sx/sp
Tyler The Creator: ENFP 7w8 8w7 4w5 sx/sp
Marlene Dietrich: INTJ 5w4 8w7 4w3 sx/sp (I relate to her)
Camille Paglia: ENTJ 8w7 6w5 3w4 sp/sx
Slavoj Zizek: ENxP 7wX 8w7 4w5 sx/sp (Very interested in paradox)
Pharrell: INTP 7w6 3w2 9w8 so/sx
Missy Elliott: ENFP(Makes you question if she/her work is really stupid, or brilliant) 7w8/8w9 2w3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

tanstaafl28 said:


> 3w4 Sx/Sp. I met the lady who wrote this.


no
Sexual 3 is more shy and doesn't like to be the center of attention most of the time (they would rather promote others most of the time). more like the nice, preppy guy/girl who doesn't really talk a lot, but is somewhat bubbly and smiles a lot. they are not fiery and full grit/personality the way Scarlet is.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Sexual 3 is more shy and doesn't like to be the center of attention most of the time (they would rather promote others most of the time).


Why?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kink said:


> Why?


because, unlike the more feisty Sexual 2, Sexual 6, Sexual 8 etc, Sexual 3 is highly conscientious and careful about their delivery because they don't want their image to be negatively affected (people make it sound like wanting recognition and social praise makes people into these narcissistic, cock slinging braggarts....nothing could be further from the truth). Sexual 3 is inwardly sensitive and vulnerable, in a way that often makes them appear like a wall of glass: pleasant to look at (maybe sparkly and brilliant), but brittle, not much depth


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Swordsman of Mana said:


> because, unlike the more feisty Sexual 2, Sexual 6, Sexual 8 etc, Sexual 3 is highly conscientious and careful about their delivery because they don't want their image to be negatively affected (people make it sound like wanting recognition and social praise makes people into these narcissistic, cock slinging braggarts....nothing could be further from the truth). Sexual 3 is inwardly sensitive and vulnerable, in a way that often makes them appear like a wall of glass: pleasant to look at (maybe sparkly and brilliant), but brittle, not much depth


Well, it makes sense that they might behave less... attention whorish perhaps, but ultimately wanting to promote someone else (rather than being subtle about promoting themselves)? Sounded a bit weird to me.


----------



## EpicKalypze

Split forum: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...98-tri-type-147-brain-dumps.html#post18335290


----------



## He's a Superhero!

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/644506-27-tritype-videos.html <<<They really should make that thread easier to find.


----------



## boblikesoup

Here's a video as a 137 tritype.


----------

